# Sink Light - Hymer



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I have had so much help from this site - it's incredible. Bought B654 Hymer unaided and on hubby's orders (he's currently abroad!!) Love it and it has been much cherished - BUT the light over the sink/hob did not work so I took off cover (an amber mini oblongey plastic thing) and under was a strip light tube. Took me forever to get this light tube out and when I suceeded, there were three filament things looking like nylon wire) sticking out of three holes and nothing out of the fourth. In the connector remaining on the underside of actual light fitting were four tiny brass lugs(?) - don't know what a lug is really! with a filament coming out of one (which would be the missing filament from light tube itself)
Now I want to know whether I have messed it up totally or whether the brass bits should have been attached to the strip light. The replacement I bought from good old Salop Caravans has four similiar brass things but they are attached to the end of the tube itself and not a filament in sight. It is the same in every other way. So I wonder did I leave the brass bits behind or is it a German special or do you not pull the tube out but sort of wiggle it upwards. Frightened to force anything in case I break it and it is very awkward which is probably why the last owner did not replace it in this otherwise pristine van.
I have worked out most of the other bits and things on the van except still too scared to use the Strikeback until Eddie Vanbitz comes home from holiday. And I am not very good at accepting defeat.
Please advice? I don't want to have to tell hubby I've interfered without knowing what I was doing.
Bless you all
Jennie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that the base of the lamp is still in the fitting, having come away from the glass part.

Switch off all the power and try *easing* it out with tweezers/forceps, screwdriver or whatever seems to fit.

*Wiggle* it around to loosen it and don't worry if bits of the plastic base of the lamp break off.

Be very careful not to damage the holder.

Does the new lamp look something like this?

http://cpc.farnell.com/osram/df1884/dulux-f-cfl-18w-cool-white/dp/LP01724


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Helpful One...the filaments look like that but the tube is half the width i.e. a double. The one from Salop caravan has brass ends x 4 where the one in the piccie has the wire things.
I did wiggle and I tried to pull the brass bits out of the fitting which remains but it won't budge. I think maybe it's been like it so long it's fixed forever.
Thankl you so much.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No, they don't have wire ends, they are all pins.

Old ones may well have brass pins, new ones will have bright shiny chromey pins.

Perhaps your lamp looks like this?

http://cpc.farnell.com/osram/dde102/dulux-d-e-10w-interna-cfl/dp/LP01770

What does it say on the box?

Almost certainly the pins have corroded slightly and are stuck in the holder.

Try a *tiny* amount of WD40 sprayed through the centre of the pins, where the wire exits.

Leave for a few minutes and then recommence the wiggling thing again!


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Pippin..you are so long suffering trying to help me! That picture was the right shape tube but the end does n't have the protrusion sort of sticking out at the end. This one says its a Philips PL-S11W/82/4P
I will do as you say and try WD 40 and a wiggle.
I will google the tube no.
I am really grateful.
Thank you again


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Pippin...I googled and there was one just like it on ebay for £12!! 
You are right, the brass bits have been left behind. At least I know what it should look like but I don't think wiggling or WD 40 will work. I may have to unscrew the connector bit.
Again thanks
PS All the good people live in Wales, I originally came from Denbighshire.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Right - this is the one!

http://cpc.farnell.com/ge/f11bx-827-4p/lamp-fluorescent-11w-4-pin-biax/dp/LP01182?Ntt=LP01182

Just notice the price _cf_ the one you have seen on EBay!!

I can supply at trade + P&P + VAT if you want.
I am placing an order for other stuff tomorrow.

Remember to look for the figure 827 which indicates warm white, as does 2700.

4000 is white white, too garish.

Just persevere with getting it out.

Remember, the hiraeth might kick in one day and tug you back to Sir Dinbych!!


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hei Pippin
Diolch yn fawr
Cymraeg yw fy iaith gyntaf. Portuguese e a minha secunda lingua and English is my third!!
But electric, water and gas I just can't get my head round!!
If I get those brass bits out I will message you to place an order.
No wonder you are a bright spark - you are in The Business
Jennie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Croeso Jennie, dwi'n aros am dy neges.

Cymera ofal, paid a torri'r soced.

Pob lwc!

Dysgwr ydw'i.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Sink Light Hymer*

Has this thread turned into the, Welsh Language Appreciation Society?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Welsh is one of the two official languages of Wales.

I have not seen any rules on MHF that require the sole use of the English language on the forum.

I therefore regard your statement as racist.

Cymru am Byth!


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Sink Light Hymer*

Pippin, I think that all threads should be able to be read and understood by all members and not just a privileged few. Who am i rascist too.Cymru am Byth


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_a *privileged* few._

It is indeed a privilege to be bi- or multi-lingual.

However that _few_ is rather more than you might realise.

_I think that all threads should be able to be read and *understood* by all members_

Well, I for one cannot understand the following, which I presume is in English!

_Who am i rascist too._

Anyway, before all this gets out of hand, my original response was very much cheek, in, tongue.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Sink Light Hymer*

Pippin,I did not intend to offend you or anyone else, but as you well know only 20% of Welsh people speak Welsh. Racist!!! I am Welsh, father from Ysbyty Ystwyth mother from Tregaron. Thats it back to original reason for this thread. Cymru am Byth


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay..truce... I DID IT !!!

I could n't wiggle or WD40 and so I dismantled whole unit and guess what?...the Germans have made it so the little brass bits are screwed in from the other side...presumably to stop light becoming loose. German precision is a great and wondrous thing. Anyway, used spectacle repairer screw driver and loosend screws and hey presto out came the cannalbalised brass bits. I put new tube in, tightened screws - tested---purrfecto!!
Thanks Pippin for your encouragement and you were right about price of the ebay tube - the one I had bought from Salop caravans was £6.99.
Have a good weekend.
Jennie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Smiler:

Ysbyty Ystwyth & Tregaron. That's bandit country!

Jennie:

Llongyfarchiadau! Vorsprüng durch Teknik!!


----------

